

Jan 29: Heavybit's DevGuild: Developer Evangelist Event in SF - suzyperplexus
http://devguild.heavybit.com

======
mansilladev
This is an unconference that's targeted toward dev evangelists and dev
community builders. If you're in the SF Bay Area, it's on Jan 29th starting at
1PM @ HeavyBit (9th & Folsom). If your company has a developer program, please
share this event info with that team. It's basically free.. $15 and all
proceeds to go charity.

